# [OT] hong & some others: Kitten avatar pictures



## EntropyDecay (Oct 9, 2003)

Is it just me, or do more and more users have pictures of cute kittens as their board avatar, eg. hong? Since I love all things related to cats: Where did you get these pictures from? Is there any good website filled with kitten pictures?

Entropy
*has a soft spot for small cats in his black DM heart*


----------



## Darth Shoju (Oct 9, 2003)

EntropyDecay said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or do more and more users have pictures of cute kittens as their board avatar, eg. hong? Since I love all things related to cats: Where did you get these pictures from? Is there any good website filled with kitten pictures?
> 
> Entropy
> *has a soft spot for small cats in his black DM heart*




I think they are under the user cp section; when you go to set up your avatar I believe they have a gallery available now. One of them is kittens.


----------



## hong (Oct 9, 2003)

That's not a kitten. It's a FUEL TANK FOR A SEX MACHINE!!1!

Hang on, that's not right.


----------



## hong (Oct 9, 2003)

Also:

http://www.google.com/search?q=kitten+pictures
http://images.google.com/images?q=kitten+pictures


----------



## EntropyDecay (Oct 9, 2003)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I think they are under the user cp section; when you go to set up your avatar I believe they have a gallery available now. One of them is kittens.




But does anybody have the original pictures before they were resized to avatar size?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 9, 2003)

kittens even bore kittens-


----------



## WizarDru (Oct 9, 2003)

EntropyDecay said:
			
		

> But does anybody have the original pictures before they were resized to avatar size?



I may recall incorrectly, but I thought that was originally Henry's '_*take it down a notch and calm down in this thread*_' picture.  If so, Henry might be your man to tell you where it came from.


----------



## Mercule (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm... Now I just need to find that picture of the Bonzai kitten that I've got around somewhere.  Should be just about right, after I scale it down.


----------



## MarauderX (Oct 9, 2003)

EntropyDecay said:
			
		

> But does anybody have the original pictures before they were resized to avatar size?




Sure do.  There are some more around if you do some searches, heck I can send you some of mine if you want some non-cute kittens/cats.


----------



## Gez (Oct 9, 2003)

Not a kitten, but the avatar that al-si-h2o currently has always amuses me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 9, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Not a kitten, but the avatar that al-si-h2o currently has always amuses me.



 Agreed...its just too good.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 10, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Not a kitten, but the avatar that al-si-h2o currently has always amuses me.




Which one would that be? it changes so I often I can't keep track.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 10, 2003)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Which one would that be? it changes so I often I can't keep track.



I wonder what it will be when Piratecat gets back, he has a lot of time thinking about it.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 11, 2003)

Cats are good for one thing--powering cat-powered furnaces.


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Oct 13, 2003)

Did someone call? Oh well, it doesn't matter; I'm here now so I might as well have you for lunch.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Oct 13, 2003)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Hmm... Now I just need to find that Bonzai kitten that I've got around somewhere. Should be just about right, after I scale it down.



 Leave the poor thing alone, you fiend!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Oct 13, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> That's not a kitten. It's a FUEL TANK FOR A SEX MACHINE!!!!
> 
> Hang on, that's not right.




Right, they are only 4 exclamation marks, where there should be 6.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 13, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Right, they are only 4 exclamation marks, where there should be 6.



You also know it can't be serious unless you "accidentally" let go of the shift key while typing all your exclamation points because you're so excited!!!!!!1111!


----------

